
DDoS attack halts heating in Finland amidst winter - Sami_Lehtinen
http://metropolitan.fi/entry/ddos-attack-halts-heating-in-finland-amidst-winter
======
emiliobumachar
So, why were the air conditioner controllers connected to the internet in the
first place?

